# Titan pushin it! 2/22/08



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys! Only had time to upload 1 vid so far, of my toughest resi account. I have 1 more vid and a few pics from Fridays storm, I will get the rest up asap.






PS - I need new tires!!! Anyone running the Goodyear Silent Armor's have any feedback? They look like they would work well. Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That vid upset my stomach, you need a better camera mount. Nice Vid though.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

JD Dave;528474 said:


> That vid upset my stomach, you need a better camera mount. Nice Vid though.


Yeah, I do have to figure out how to make it a bit more secure. Plus it didn't help that my tires suck and I was sliding & bucking a bit!!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice vid, i guess you really do need new tires, was it icy underneath? I had a set of silent amours on my 01 dodge diesel and they were great for plowing, best tire i have bought, they are a little pricey but well worth it.ussmileyflag


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

plowed that drive all wack.

get some ballast weight..and you wont need snow tires.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice viddeo! I like the music in the backround. I have that cd as well...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice job man. i like the choice of music too.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

that's your toughest drive? Man what a walk in the park. LOL. 

don't take this as an insult, but more as constructive criticism. You should do all your cleanups on each side of the driveway at the same time. you did the right, then the left, then the right again. The less turning around, the faster you get 'er done.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

is it just me or that a really fast plow? or i guess my blizzard is slow!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah great video ... i would love to see people like that dude on the ATV hit my truck .. i have a few people like that around my area .. scare the sh!t out of ya .... good video


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

groundbreakers;528837 said:


> yah great video ... i would love to see people like that dude on the ATV hit my truck .. i have a few people like that around my area .. scare the sh!t out of ya .... good video


I almost got two kids this last storm. They came drifting around the corner moving 30+ mph. Almost got'em with the wing. Turns out they were running from the cops as I almost got hit by the cop SUV around the next bend.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I see you like to have fun in the mud too. NICE video! Oh yeah the plowing one is good too.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to all for the feedback, I think I figured out how to stabilize the camera better. Hopefully we'll get more snow soon so I can see if it works!!



bladescape2;528520 said:


> plowed that drive all wack.
> 
> get some ballast weight..and you wont need snow tires.


No ice under the snow, 450# of Magic Salt at the tailgate, just time for new tires!!



BSDeality;528790 said:


> that's your toughest drive? Man what a walk in the park. LOL.
> 
> don't take this as an insult, but more as constructive criticism. You should do all your cleanups on each side of the driveway at the same time. you did the right, then the left, then the right again. The less turning around, the faster you get 'er done.


Yeah, I know what you mean. As for the constructed criticism, I just got out of sync a bit with all the sliding sideways and whatnot. It kind of threw me off a bit cuase I've been doing that driveway for years and only had a problem once when there was 1/2" of ice under the snow.



mulcahy mowing;528809 said:


> is it just me or that a really fast plow? or i guess my blizzard is slow!


Thats just how the SnoWays operate, quite & fast. Thats why I love 'em!!!


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

wuts the name of that song again


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

linycctitan;528454 said:


> I need new tires!!! Anyone running the Goodyear Silent Armor's have any feedback? They look like they would work well. Thanks.


I have the Goodyear Wrangler A/T Silent Armour on my 08 Dodge Ram 2500 and I like them. They seem like a good all around tire. Rated well for snow, wet and dry pavement as well as noise. I will have to see how they last. So far so good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

linycctitan;528928 said:


> Thats just how the SnoWays operate, quite & fast. Thats why I love 'em!!!


Man, your plow is at least 2x as fast as my unimount.



JD Dave;528474 said:


> That vid upset my stomach, you need a better camera mount. Nice Vid though.


Now I think I have a pretty good idea of what it would be like to be in an earthquake.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nice but but i had to end it early.

at least i know what it looks like from a bobble heads point of view! lol


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you have a Mr. Bobble head camera holder?, other than that nice video!
Yon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vid man, like the music also!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have those tires now. I can't get even wear out of them. They also feel "loose" in corners, towing, pretty much everything. I had Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos before, that's what I'm going back to.


----------



## bosshogg (Feb 16, 2007)

ws that a gravel driveway our were there alot of pot holes. Nice vid and plow!!


----------

